# This Weekend



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Will be set up on Pirates for the next 4 days! pretty excited... water looks to be great through the weekend! Anyone close by come say hi. I will be the one with a small aquarium tank full of mullet on the back of a wooden surf buggy... the kids love to play with the fish and I always have fresh bait haha. 

Hope everyone does well this weekend.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

*Memorial Day Weekend*

5/25/18 - Got there Friday early for a quick wade before unloading. As expected, surf was much more sporty than forecast indicated, but the water clarity was decent. Started with Goldfish BA, second cast hooked up with a jack that pulled my double uni knot out. Glad to not have a 45 minute fight especially given the small trout window. Caught the biggest trout as I was pulling it out of the water to cast just after the jack broke off. It literally came out of the water and gulped it about 3 inches above the water. The rest all hit on the top (bone/silver super spook)... 4 landed out of 7 hookups (lost two to the waves trying to unhook them, top waters in sporty conditions are not fun... sliced my hand pretty good on one, the last one was BIG and a head shake threw the spook 4 feet from me). The big one went 24.5 inches close to 5 pounds (Pictured).

5/26/18 - Early tee time... drank too many beers

5/27/18 - Caught 4 all on the top. Bite was the same as Friday, short window of 7 to about 8. Biggest was 22/3.

5/28/18 - Caught 1 trout about 20 inches right at about 7. By far the best conditions... Almost too good. you could have barefooted past the 3rd bar. Water clarity was amazing. in waist deep you could see your feet. Got maybe 2 blowups and a few small lazy bites on BAs. Very few were catching and the ones that were I believe were using live bait.

Overall it was pretty evident the fish are in the surf. I have never seen groups of pelicans working the surf like I did on Friday. It was crazy. Hope others did well over the weekend!


----------



## texastroutkiller (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice report & way to grind it out with the tops!!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Nice report 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magspa (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice report..I'm assuming BA is for bass assassins?


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Correct on BA... think i got carpal tunnel from working that top water so much! haha


----------

